# Chasing mullaway



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I am new to kayaking and looking at getting out on west lakes mid December
When I have some time off. I am hoping to chase some bream and try for mullaway. 
I was wondering is 6 pound braid and 8 pound leader will be ok for the ones in west lakes sa?
Also what squidgies are best and size hook?
Also after a good place to launch from. Any help would be 
Greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good for bream - but there are some big mulloway in west lakes if you are lucky enough to hook one. Plenty are caught by skilled guys using light line but I'd be up around 12 lb braid if I was specifically targetting them. But takes lots and lots of patience and time to crack the Mulloway code. Check posts by Zilch to see what a mulloway expert gets up to. memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=46040


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Cheers solatree I'll have a look.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

The other thing re mulloway
trolling speed? Slow slow?


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

100 mm squidgy fish in drop bear or pro fish in white lightning. Trolling speed for hard bodies I find slowish is best same speed as when I troll for bream


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks u bolt
I think I have been going too fast


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

What lures you been using? Need to get them just along the bottom. Not deep enough and the lazy nature of a jew they won't come up to eat it. I've never fished west lakes but is it pretty deep in places ?? Jewies love sitting in the deep holes especially during the day.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

One launch spot is on the northern lake at Dotterel drive.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

hey mate best thing to find jews is to find bait tailor, mullet and so and for lures any big paddle tail plastic or a vibe


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the launch spot, looks good. 
Cheers everyone for your help


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Sthswell said:


> I was wondering is 6 pound braid and 8 pound leader will be ok for the ones in west lakes sa ?


As Andy.



solatree said:


> ............. *but I'd be up around 12 lb braid *if I was specifically targetting them.





Sthswell said:


> Also what squidgies are best and size hook ?


I am old fashioned and prefer hard bodies.

Here are some photos where the lure can be seen. I don't take it too serious and often just use different lures just for the hell of it. The 3rd photo shows a fresh water lure :shock:



















HRT Fresh water lure.









I seldom go now days but on my last trip I released 3.











solatree said:


> Check posts by Zilch to see what a mulloway expert gets up to. http://akff.net/forum/memberlist.php?mo ... le&u=46040


  :shock:



labrat said:


> One launch spot is on the northern lake at Dotterel drive.


Agree ;-)

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

You are a mully machine Steve! I guess once you crack the code it gets a whole lot easier. This summer i plan to pop my cherry.


----------

